

A Statistical Analysis of the Apple App Store - ColinE
http://www.scottlogic.com/blog/2014/03/20/app-store-analysis.html

======
simonh
It's interesting how Games have such an overall positive rating distribution,
while Entertainment has the overall worst ratings distribution with a peak at
3. Not so entertaining then. It's not because games are cheaper and therefore
better value either, as Entertainment apps are typically equally cheap.

